# Dstat - probleme mit mehreren Parametern

## Kai Gillmann

Hallo,

ich moechte auf meinem Heimserver ein paar Statistiken erstellen wie Load, Festplattenlast, Netzwerklast fuer Netzwerk und Internet, etc.

Dazu habe ich Dstat gefunden.

Das Problem: Bei mehr als einem Parameter fuer die Anzeige nimmt er nur das erste. Beispiel:

```
dstat -tclpms -D hda -N eth1,ppp0
```

```
-----time----- ----total-cpu-usage---- ---load-avg--- ---procs--- ------memory-usage----- ----swap---

  date/time   |usr sys idl wai hiq siq| 1m   5m  15m |run blk new| used  buff  cach  free| used  free
```

Die Parameter -D und -N (fuer Disk und Network) werden also ignoriert. ich habe mal etwas damit rumgespielt und wie schon gesagt, mein ergebnis ist dass nur ein Parameter angenommen wird, was die anzeige betrifft. CSV ausgabe und weitere funktionieren weiterhin.

Meine Frage ist nun: Wie erstelle ich die Anzeige wie ich sie haben will? Gibt es vielleicht eine alternative zu Dstat, vielleicht eins was gleich einen fertigen Deamon / Deamon-Skript mitbringt? Dstat kann keine Statistik ueber den Fuellstand der Festplatte und die CPU last in % erstellen, daher waere ich ueber ein besseres Programm gluecklich. Vielleicht eins mit Webinterface und grafischer Statistik?

Vielen Dank fuer Hilfe.

Kai

----------

## Kai Gillmann

*bump*

Was benutzt ihr fuer programme? das war das einzig gescheite was ich gefunden hab.

----------

## sschlueter

Zur eigentlichen Frage: Dir fehlen die Parameter d und n.

Zur Frage "welche Programme benutzt ihr": Ich finde dstat sehr brauchbar, um zu schauen, wie es einem Server aktuell geht. Ich verwende auch atop (sys-process/atop) gerne zu diesem Zweck. Eine Übersicht über einen längeren Zeitraum lasse ich meist simpel mittels sar (app-admin/sysstat) erstellen. Ich brauche da keine Graphen.

Zur Frage "Webinterface und grafische Statistik": Der Klassiker ist mrtg (net-analyzer/mrtg). Moderner ist rrdtool (net-analyzer/rrdtool) und (darauf aufbauend) Cacti (net-analyzer/cacti).

----------

## Kai Gillmann

Hi. Danke fuer die Antwort. Dass ich die Parameter D und N in klein auch noch angeben muss ist irgendwie logisch.

Fuer spaetere leser: Die kleinen buchstaben geben die Reihenfolge an und was gelistet werden soll und die grossen Parameter wie zb. -N welche netzwerkdevices an der stelle -n gelistet werden sollen.

Die Programme die du vorgeschlagen hast hab ich mir ma zum teil angesehen. was ich aber gesehen habe sind rrdtool mit cacti hauptsaechlich fuer netzwerk da ist. aber im internet gibts einige resourcen wie man dort mehr hinzufuegen kann mit einem kleinen programmier- / scriptaufwand. jetzt will ich mal gucken ob es sich lohnt es anzupassen oder einfach die CSV Daten von Dstat zu nutzen. ich habe mir ein gut funktionierendes startskript fuer Dstat geschrieben (was momentan noch nicht sauber aussieht, mehr gefrickelt  :Wink: ) was Dstat per Parameter alle 60 sekunden zum Poll bewegt und die CSV Datei mit einem Namen bestehend aus Datum und Uhrzeit versieht, praktisch eine Datei fuer einmal rechner laufen lassen. Der nachteil ist halt, nach ein paar Tagen war die CSV knappe 2 MB gross und das auswerten mit OOffice war uebelst langsam. daher werd ich mal mit rrdtool rumspieln, bin aber weiterhin fuer tips fuer programme und rrdtool dankbar  :Wink: 

vielen dank soweit schonmal

kai

----------

## sschlueter

Eine wichtige Idee bei Langzeit-Statistiken ist, eine Datenbank mit fester Größe zu verwenden. Ältere Messwertgruppen haben dabei eine geringere zeitliche Auflösung als jüngere. Ältere Einträge entstehen aus jüngeren Einträgen, indem mehrere jüngere Einträge (beispielsweise durch Durchschnittsbildung) zusammengefasst werden. Das nennt man dann round robin database.

----------

